# Silent Hill: Revelations 3D



## Psychic (Mar 13, 2012)

No Official Trailers out yet just pics. Game of Thrones, Sean Bean and Kit Harrington will star in this. Part 1 was really good, really looking forward to watching this movie.

EDIT : Updated Official Trailer

[YOUTUBE]KMWrZmD0AN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope this one doesn't have a massive cult in it. It was about the only thing that was wrong with the first one.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 31, 2012)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I hope this one doesn't have a massive cult in it. It was about the only thing that was wrong with the first one.


 
Yeah. Did you ever play the game?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Mar 31, 2012)

1-2-3-4-origins. Never 5 or anything after that.

The one with the ice and no weapons doesn't count.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 31, 2012)

I only played the first one. I cant wait for the trailer to come out.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't remember what number I played but it was the one where you start off in a playground and the only thing you have with you is a torch...that was scary as shit back in the days, I was like 10.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

I bet this won't be as good as Resident Evil: Revelations


----------



## Psychic (Mar 31, 2012)

The World said:


> I bet this won't be as good as Resident Evil: Revelations


 
Are you talking about the movie or the game?


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Are you talking about the *movie* or the game?



Blasphemy! There is no such thing!


----------



## Psychic (Apr 1, 2012)

The World said:


> Blasphemy! There is no such thing!


 
I heard they were gonna make another one. Regardless, you cannot compare the Resident Evil movies to the Silent Hill ones. Silent Hill is just too kickass! ^^


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> I heard they were gonna make another one. Regardless, you cannot compare the Resident Evil movies to the Silent Hill ones. Silent Hill is just too kickass! ^^



I just said there is no such thing..........


----------



## blackbird (Apr 19, 2012)

[Update]


			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> *New Silent Hill movie in theaters October 26*
> 
> Silent Hill: Revelation 3D launching in time for Halloween with cast featuring Sean Bean, Carrie-Anne Moss, and Malcolm McDowell.
> 
> ...



.

Despite the 3D, I'm somewhat excited, being a fan of the first film. 

Hope Sean Bean gets a bigger role this time around... and he ends up dying mind-blowingly like usual.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Psychic (Apr 19, 2012)

blackbird said:


> [Update]
> 
> 
> .
> ...


 
Oh I cant wait! This might just be the best Halloween ever!!! Excellent cast!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 24, 2012)

Put the whole Fukuro stuff into it and I'm game.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> I hope this one doesn't have a massive cult in it. It was about the only thing that was wrong with the first one.



It's when they appear running out of the mist that it started to nose dive for me.

Crowds and Silent Hill don't mix well.



Kakashi_Love said:


> Yeah. Did you ever play the game?



You know, some people really don't like the cult stuff. The second one's story didn't revolve around it.



Shima Tetsuo said:


> The one with the ice and no weapons doesn't count.



It's not meant to be like the others but I really liked it (and its music).


----------



## blackbird (Jul 31, 2012)

Trailer out:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMWrZmD0AN4[/YOUTUBE]

It doesn't seem as one-dimensional as the first film, adding what appears to be a minor love story(?) and generally more of the "real world".


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 31, 2012)

HEY, PYRAMID HEAD AND THE SUPER, IN YOUR FACE CHANGE TO THE OTHERWORLD IS BACK!!!!

Which means the makers still don't under-fucking-stand what this series is all about and how it works. Looks about as lame as the first one. Might give it a download if I'm bored


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 3, 2012)

**silent hill movie 2012 discussion**

[YOUTUBE]KMWrZmD0AN4[/YOUTUBE]

The movie that I been waiting for since the 1st one now gets released and it actually looks pretty decent and it actually is based off the game.

Discuss if you want


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks even worse than the first one, which was an enormous piece of shit itself.

You know what's worse than using an excessive amount of CGI? Using an excessive amount of _bad_ CGI.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks even worse than the first one, which was an enormous piece of shit itself.
> 
> You know what's worse than using an excessive amount of CGI? Using an excessive amount of _bad_ CGI.



So what don't other movies such as the avengers and transformers have cgi least this on brings justice the silent hill games unlike the RE movies


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2012)

Terrible shit. Turning SH into cheep murikan jump scare trash with CGI and in 3D. CGI is never EVER scary.
And here's a secret, if you have 3D in your title, your movie gonna be shit regardless.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

Won't be watching this movie at all.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2012)

I've taken shits that were scarier than this, and with better CG to boot.



narutored23 said:


> So what don't other movies such as the avengers and transformers have cgi *least this on brings justice the silent hill games* unlike the RE movies



No. So much no.


----------



## Distance (Aug 4, 2012)

Doesn't look too promising.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks pretty good, its normal day. (Bad for me if I dont figure it out)


----------



## dilbot (Aug 4, 2012)

I liked the first movie for its set pieces, which were really good. I could care less for the story honestly... I'm just happy I have something to watch other than another saw or slasher remake...


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Least its something to look forward to honestly not because its supposed to be for the scare tactic but I think It might have a lil action in it


Hatifnatten said:


> Terrible shit. Turning SH into cheep murikan jump scare trash with CGI and in 3D. CGI is never EVER scary.
> And here's a secret, if you have 3D in your title, your movie gonna be shit regardless.



Kudos to these positive post  I agree movie does look good by looking at the trailer this one looks actually colorful



James Bond said:


> Looks pretty good, its normal day. (Bad for me if I dont figure it out)





dilbot said:


> I liked the first movie for its set pieces, which were really good. I could care less for the story honestly... I'm just happy I have something to watch other than another saw or slasher remake...


true that if I remember correctly paranormal activity 4 is being made


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it could be good or shitty, I liked the first movie well enough. I just finished playing Silent Hill 2 just last week so I'll get Silent Hill 3 and play it before seeing this movie.

I at least have confidence this movie will be better than Alice 5.....I'm sorry, I mean "Resident Evil 5".


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

It's 3D so on that alone it won't be dark enough to really be scary. It's a shame because there's enough material in SH to make a pretty great horror film but they ruin it with too much CGI, and seems like a boyfriend sub plot aswell.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> I think it could be good or shitty, I liked the first movie well enough. I just finished playing Silent Hill 2 just last week so I'll get Silent Hill 3 and play it before seeing this movie.
> 
> I at least have confidence this movie will be better than Alice 5.....I'm sorry, I mean "Resident Evil 5".



Resident evil films are a big disgrace to the resident evil games the 1st RE movie was actually good until the same director who did all the other 4 movies fucked everything up I think there should be a reboot to the 2nd resident evil movie and place leon in it. I honestly don't get why the same director was put in charge for the other 4 movies


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's 3D so on that alone it won't be dark enough to really be scary. It's a shame because there's enough material in SH to make a pretty great horror film but they ruin it with too much CGI, and seems like a boyfriend sub plot aswell.



Idk I'm not a silent fan but what I know is its actually going towards the plot like it should
, it did give me goosebumps when I was watching the trailer if it has that errieee feeling like most of the silent hill games does then that's good enough for me. You got to remember though silent hill franchise isn't much a horror game horror is like jason or freddy krugar movies.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

narutored23 said:


> So what don't other movies such as the avengers and transformers have cgi least this on brings justice the silent hill games unlike the RE movies



'Avengers' at least features good CGI. I can't say anything good about 'Transformers' since the entire trilogy is extremely terrible, but I don't see what this all has to do with 'Silent Hill 3D'? The bottom line is, the CG-work is uneven at best--hell, that might be being a bit too generous, as it looks borderline awful. The only thing worse than employing awful CGI work, is as I stated before, using an EXCESSIVE amount of awful CGI work. I hate to crush your hopes and dreams for this movie, as you seem genuinely excited for it, but it's probably going to be even worse than the first film.

For some unexplainable reason, Hollywood just can't properly adapt videogames to the big screen. The 'Halo' movie was going to be the first to do it, but Tim Rothman and his stupid little Fox cronies messed that up.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Avengers' at least features good CGI. I can't say anything good about 'Transformers' since the entire trilogy is extremely terrible, but I don't see what this all has to do with 'Silent Hill 3D'? The bottom line is, the CG-work is uneven at best--hell, that might be being a bit too generous, as it looks borderline awful. The only thing worse than employing awful CGI work, is as I stated before, using an EXCESSIVE amount of awful CGI work. I hate to crush your hopes and dreams for this movie, as you seem genuinely excited for it, but it's probably going to be even worse than the first film.
> 
> For some unexplainable reason, Hollywood just can't properly adapt videogames to the big screen. The 'Halo' movie was going to be the first to do it, but Tim Rothman and his stupid little Fox cronies messed that up.



Well that was a contridicting statement you made there, you supported the fact that avengers had good cgi unknowning the fact that probably had 50 to 75 percent of cgi but yet you criticise how movies like silent hill may have been had excessive cgi, it seems you hate that hollywood tries to base movies out of video games. I'm sorry that you seem so disgruntled but come on now its a new day and age of how things work no matter how excessive most movies are made with atrocious graphics as such as cgi work. That's good in my book because its actually entertaining to watch. And btw what you referred to has a lot to do with silent hill because you stated the correlation between how cgi can make a movie bad or not.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

You left out a key word there, pal; _"awful."_ I stressed the importance of "awful" because the concept of CGI doesn't bother me (_hell, I'm striving to be a VFX supervisor one day_), but incorporating an excessive amount of consistently AWFUL CGI-work is just terrible. If anything, it adds more fuel to the fire of naysayers that still proclaim practical effects as the way to go. Thanks to movies like 'Silent Hill 3D', I tend to side with their point of view. Anyway, this movie is not only going to suck because of its disjointed FX work, but it's going to suck because it's just... inevitable. Sorry, man.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2012)

narutored23 said:


> Idk I'm not a silent fan






> You got to remember though silent hill franchise isn't much a horror game horror is like jason or freddy krugar movies.


What the fuck am I reading?

Silent Hill is nothing like a slasher movie, it's a psychological horror. 

And, yes, it _is_ much a horror game. You can argue about whether or not it's scary, but it is designed to be a horror, as opposed to Resident Evil which is primarily designed to be a survival game.



TetraVaal said:


> For some unexplainable reason, Hollywood just can't properly adapt videogames to the big screen.


You mean you don't like Uwe Boll's movies? I'm shocked.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 4, 2012)

Why so much CGI and 3D in movies nowadays...


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks even worse than the first one, which was an enormous piece of shit itself.
> 
> You know what's worse than using an excessive amount of CGI? Using an excessive amount of _bad_ CGI.



I actually REALLY liked the first one, Tetra. 

For some reason, I really enjoyed the small area that it was set in. That and how dark/creepy it was.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I actually REALLY liked the first one, Tetra.
> 
> For some reason, I really enjoyed the small area that it was set in. That and how dark/creepy it was.



To be fair, I didn't entirely hate the first film which may come as a shock to some people. I haven't watched the movie in a very long time, so my memory could be a bit hazy here--however, I do recall _thoroughly_ enjoying the sequences that featured Pyramid Head. I especially loved it when he ripped off the skin off that one poor soul... can't remember who it was--really doesn't even matter, it was just awesome.

This new one looks absolutely AWFUL, though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn Tetra.  Entered the thread and discovered you already said basically the exact same thing I wanted to say.  The first Silent Hill film was actually pretty decent.  Done.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

I liked that scene too, and the one with the barbed wire penetrating the woman. I don't dislike the first one but it was kind of forgettable.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> To be fair, I didn't entirely hate the first film which may come as a shock to some people. I haven't watched the movie in a very long time, so my memory could be a bit hazy here--however, I do recall _thoroughly_ enjoying the sequences that featured Pyramid Head. I especially loved it when he ripped off the skin off that one poor soul... can't remember who it was--really doesn't even matter, it was just awesome.
> 
> This new one looks absolutely AWFUL, though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC8i6kUI-R0[/YOUTUBE]

I wish I could communicate the reasons why I actually DID enjoy the movie, but this is one of those situations where it's "in the eye of the beholder." Ya dig?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

The first movie pisses me off, because it sets up a genuinely creepy atmosphere that is ultimately let down by some mediocre acting and a straight up TERRRRRRRRRIBLE third act.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The first movie pisses me off, because it sets up a genuinely creepy atmosphere that is ultimately let down by some mediocre acting and a straight up TERRRRRRRRRIBLE third act.



Hooold on broski. At first you hated it, then you said it was decent...now it pisses you off? I AM SO CONFUSE!


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Hooold on broski. At first you hated it, then you said it was decent...now it pisses you off? I AM SO CONFUSE!



I call every film an enormous piece of shit.

No, but really, I didn't say it was decent. That's being a bit too generous. At best, it establishes a creepy atmosphere, with an OK visual style, but ultimately collapses in on itself due to terrible acting and a horrendous third act. I won't deny the fact that I have a soft spot for Pyramid Head--but to be clear, that doesn't make the film in any way "decent." All in all, I didn't really care for the film once it finished.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> What the fuck am I reading?
> 
> Silent Hill is nothing like a slasher movie, it's a psychological horror.
> 
> ...



Well hopefully this movie will be a psychological horror it does have that pyschological affect feeling to it, unlike what tetra is missing here......the moving will not suck 
It all has the elements of the games just like the acting sucks, the voice over in the game is not even good, tetra said it himself the 1st movie does bring a creepy atmosphere I'm pretty sure the 2nd one will aswell, and that's what's I'm going to say we will see since the movie looks promising.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 4, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Trailer out:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMWrZmD0AN4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It doesn't seem as one-dimensional as the first film, adding what appears to be a minor love story(?) and generally more of the "real world".



Thanks. I will update it in the first post. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Terrible shit. Turning SH into cheep murikan jump scare trash with CGI and in 3D. CGI is never EVER scary.
> And here's a secret, if you have 3D in your title, your movie gonna be shit regardless.



I beg to differ. Avengers had CGI and 3D and it was awesome!



dilbot said:


> I liked the first movie for its set pieces, which were really good. I could care less for the story honestly... I'm just happy I have something to watch other than another saw or slasher remake...



I totally agree. It was truly the first "game" movie ever made where the set and special effects were realistic and true to the game. The director himself was a huge Silent Hill fan, and made many fans happy.



narutored23 said:


> Resident evil films are a big disgrace to the resident evil games the 1st RE movie was actually good until the same director who did all the other 4 movies fucked everything up I think there should be a reboot to the 2nd resident evil movie and place leon in it. I honestly don't get why the same director was put in charge for the other 4 movies



Tell me about it. Just like that David guy who took over and directed the Harry Potter movies and turn it into utter garbage. I mean the Goblet of Fire was the best Harry Potter movie ever made, and after that....oh dear.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 4, 2012)

come on seriously someone had to merge my thread isn't it against the rules to thread bump


----------



## Psychic (Aug 4, 2012)

narutored23 said:


> come on seriously someone had to merge my thread isn't it against the rules to thread bump



Not sure if I understood you correctly here but you should of checked to see if there was already a silent hill thread before you made yours. Also, it's not against the rule to thread bump, but it is against the rule to make duplicate threads.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

This movie is going to be so bad, that it shouldn't even be worthy of having a thread at all.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This movie is going to be so bad, that it shouldn't even be worthy of having a thread at all.



We got your point. You don't like the movie. Now how many times are you going to repeat yourself? Here's a solution, don't go watch the movie. Buh Bye!


----------



## James Bond (Aug 5, 2012)

I think you should mix it up Tetra and have a period of saying movies are good just to troll people even more.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm just wondering what the hell people seem to be fussing about calling it a terrible movie. What did you really expect? At the very least I think the atmosphere was spot on. Dreary, depressing, and foreboding. The cult and all its cast were played really well. Music was good. And it has a very nice touch of grotesqueness sprinkled throughout the movie. 

I never thought silent hill to be a genuinely scary game. It was a whole lot of walking into rooms and saying "that's weird", then walking out. I think they went the down the right path emphasizing the visual aspect, dare I say, beauty? of Silent Hill. Yea sure they fuzzed up the story, but that doesn't mean the story itself was all that terrible.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 5, 2012)

Thought the first one was OK. Not amazing, but I liked it. At times I got a Silent Hill feeling from it, but at other times I wasn't sure if I was still watching Silent Hill or what, since I got no Silent Hill feeling from it what so ever. I expect the new one to be pretty shitty.


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Psychic said:


> We got your point. You don't like the movie. Now how many times are you going to repeat yourself? Here's a solution, don't go watch the movie. Buh Bye!



How about a better idea for him instead of ass-uming about how movies suck I think he should go find out for himself instead of being like skip bayless just basing facts out of assumptions by not experiencing himself

 [YOUTUBE]hv2jqFd2-qI[/YOUTUBE] You know how that went


----------



## narutored23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Not sure if I understood you correctly here but you should of checked to see if there was already a silent hill thread before you made yours. Also, it's not against the rule to thread bump, but it is against the rule to make duplicate threads.



Come one now its been what since march that this thread was posted its not like I go in this section a lot.


----------

